# 60 YO Yeast Bread



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 30, 2019)

Making some bread from 60 year old yeast.  You just never know how long single raise will take.  Sometimes 4 hours sometimes 8.  Put pan of hot water in oven to try to speed up.  First raise was 6 hours with pan.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 30, 2019)

13 hours later.  Could of used couple more hours.  This is unlike any other bread.  Almost a dessert kind of bread.  Makes the best french toast ever!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2019)

Well the bread sure looks good!
I just have one question.
What is the advantage of using 60 year old yeast?
My wife is a baker & is interested in your answer.
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 31, 2019)

That's a good question. It is a sour dough starter I got from a friend about 5 years ago.  His grandmother passed it to his mother who passed to him.  Probably just a sentimental think. It makes a bread like nothing I have had before.  Just heat in a microwave with butter and very good.  It wont toast.  Here is the recipe that came with it.  I put bread in oven before turning on then start timer when gets to temp.  Leave in pans until cools about 30 minutes before trying to remove.

6 cups flour
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 Tps salt
1/2 cup oil
1 1/2 cup warm water
1 cup starter - Let sit out 6 hours before using

Mix all ingredients in large bowl, grease another bowl.  Put dough in greased bowl and turn over once to grease all sides.  Cover lightly with foil and leave on the counter top 8 - 12 hours. Punch down the dough and knead a little.  Put into two greased bread pans.  Brush with oil.  Let stand 8 - 12 hours.  Cover with waxed paper. Bake at 300 degrees for 30 - 40 minutes or until brown.  Remove from pan, brush with butter and cool on rack.  Store in refrigerator.

To feed starter

Stir and remove 1 cup.  
Add:
1/4 cup sugar
3 Tps instant potatoes
1 cup luke warm water

Stir.  Let sit out for 24 hours than refrigerate.  Feed every two weeks.


----------



## Jonok (Mar 31, 2019)

You may get a more consistent rise if you make a really loose flour/water dough and grow your starter in that in the fridge. Use a cup of the sponge starter as in your recipe.
If you go more than a couple weeks without making bread, make more sponge and throw out most of the old.
We’ve got a couple sourdough cultures that we keep very active pretty successfully that way.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 1, 2019)

Brian Trommater said:


> That's a good question. It is a sour dough starter I got from a friend about 5 years ago.  His grandmother passed it to his mother who passed to him.  Probably just a sentimental think. It makes a bread like nothing I have had before.  Just heat in a microwave with butter and very good.  It wont toast.  Here is the recipe that came with it.  I put bread in oven before turning on then start timer when gets to temp.  Leave in pans until cools about 30 minutes before trying to remove.
> 
> 6 cups flour
> 1/2 cup sugar
> ...



OK I understand now!
We have starter that is from the 1800's.
Al


----------

